# complemento che risponde alla domanda su chi? su che cosa?



## bior

*S*e io ho la frase: io ho investito su me stesso

*S*u me stesso risponde alla domanda su chi? *S*u che cosa? *C*he complemento è?

*A*ltro esempio
*H*o investito tutto sulla casa
*T*utto=compl. ogg.
*S*ulla casa = compl. di causa?


----------



## Blackman

Dovrebbe essere un _complemento di stato in luogo_, ma non ci giurerei...


----------



## bior

*F*orse perche' casa indica un luogo,ma 
*S*e io dicessi: ho investito tutto sulla macchina?


----------



## Blackman

Ho detto una fesseria, sembra più un complemento di limitazione.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io dico _complemento di moto a luogo figurato_.


----------



## Blackman

Hmmm...ma _investire su stessi _è figurato?



infinite sadness said:


> Io dico _complemento di moto a luogo figurato_.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, si tratta di un movimento immaginario (figurato) che parte da te stesso e va a finire su te stesso.

Lo stesso di quando uno dice "credo in te", si immagina un movimento del pensiero che parte da me e va a finire su di te.


----------



## Matpao

Secondo me potrebbe essere un complemento di argomento.


----------



## infinite sadness

Guarda, te lo spiego con una similitudine. Quando tu giochi alla roulette e punti una moneta su un numero, cosa fai? devi materialmente mettere la moneta sul numero x. Quindi, "sul numero x" è complemento di moto a luogo, perché la moneta parte dalla tua mano e va a finire sul tavolo. Però, nello stesso tempo, tu stai investendo quella somma sul numero x. Perciò, nella frase "investire sul numero x", "sul numero x" è complemento di moto a luogo figurato. Idealmente "metti" dei soldi su un oggetto.


----------



## Blackman

Ancora non mi hai convinto Infinite......la mia _limitazione_ per ora regge ( almeno nella mia testa...). Un complemento che limita l'azione del verbo _investire_ a me stesso.
Eppoi i dizionari non danno questo _investire _come figurato. E se non è figurato, non è figurato neppure il complemento. O no?


----------



## infinite sadness

Perché scusa, investire = impiegare dei soldi (dove?) in qualcosa - mettere dei soldi (dove?) sopra qualcosa. Figurato o meno, sempre nell'ambito del "moto a luogo" siamo.


----------



## Lovetall

Si tratta di quello che in latino si chiama dativo d'interesse: _Quicquid discis, tibi discis= Tuto quello che impari, lo impari per te stesso.
_Si puo dire complemento d'interesse?


----------



## infinite sadness

No, il dativo di interesse ci indica a vantaggio (o nell'interesse) di chi viene svolta una determinata azione. Non è questo il caso che ricorre. Qui "su me stesso" non significa "nel mio interesse", ma indica semplicemente l'oggetto sul quale punti i tuoi soldi.


----------



## bior

ragazzi,
io concondo con il complemento di limitazione

ad esempio: te lo giuro sull'onore oppure te lo giuro su mia madre.

Quale è  la limitazione?  In questi casi onore , mia madre eccetera..cioè non va oltre


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Bior  

Tendenzialmente condivido l'opinione di Infinite: 

- Ho investito tutto in borsa/azioni/terreni: dove? (in borsa/azioni, etc.)

- Ho investito tutto su di me (forma figurata): dove? "Ho investito tutto nelle mie capacità"

Direi complemento di moto a luogo figurato  

Blackman, escluderei invece il complemento di limitazione che definisce l'ambito di un giudizio o del predicato (per esempio: "è degno di lode" oppure "sei bravo nello scrivere" ).


----------



## Blackman

L'analisi logica non è mai stata il mio forte, i complementi poi hanno una scivolosità tutta loro.... Mi muovo con cautela come puoi vedere, ma mi sembra che ancora non siamo a una soluzione condivisa, i miei dubbi sono sempre gli stessi...



Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao Bior
> 
> Tendenzialmente condivido l'opinione di Infinite:
> 
> - Ho investito tutto in borsa/azioni/terreni: dove? (in borsa/azioni, etc.)
> 
> - Ho investito tutto su di me (forma figurata): dove? "Ho investito tutto nelle mie capacità"
> 
> Direi complemento di moto a luogo figurato
> 
> Blackman, escluderei invece il complemento di limitazione che definisce l'ambito di un giudizio o del predicato (per esempio: "è degno di lode" oppure "sei bravo nello scrivere" ).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Giusto, Blackman, come vedi anch'io ho precisato "tendenzialmente condivido il parere di Infinite" e qualche dubbio rimane anche a me  ... ma non sul complemento di limitazione  

Da "Grammatica Italiana":
11) Il complemento di limitazione delimita il campo entro il quale è valido un giudizio o va inteso un predicato. E' retto dalle preposizioni _a, da, di, in, per _e dalle locuzioni _in fatto di, a giudizio di, rispetto a, a parere di, riguardo a, e simili_: ad esempio, _bravo in matematica, generoso a parole, cieco di un occhio, stare male a quattrini, sordo da un orecchio, indegno di perdono, quel giocatore è abile nel dribbling._


----------



## ABI_666

Anche io col _complemento di moto a luogo figurato_ inizialmente ho storto un po' il naso, però guardando la lista di tutti i complementi e andando poi per esclusione, effettivamente è rimasto solo quello mentre gli altri li ho scartati tutti!


----------

